# Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.



## Pent (20. Oktober 2012)

*Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Hallo,

ich würde gern verhindern das mein Notebook bei der Temperatur von 90°C sich automatisch sofort abschaltet.

Im Bios kann ich dazu nichts einstellen, ich bin mir den Risiken bewusst das mein Notebook davon kaputt gehen könnte.

Kennt ihr eine Software mit der ich diese Notabschaltung verhindern bzw. die Temperatur bei der das passieren soll, hochsetzen kann?

Beste Grüße
Pent


----------



## the.hai (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Ich glaube nicht, das es gehen wird. Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn, sie ist schließlich dafür da um ein Abrauchen zu verhindern.

Solltest du nicht eher das Problem der Überhitzung angehn?

Wenns Auto komisch klappert machste doch auch nicht einfach die Musik lauter, damit du es nichtmehr hörst oder?


----------



## Pent (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Naja kommt drauf an wie lange ich das Auto noch fahren möchte..


----------



## der8auer (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich das nicht empfehlen würde stehen die Chancen gleich 0 für Notebooks so etwas zu finden. Schon bei Desktop PCs ist es sehr selten möglich.


----------



## Pent (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Verrückt, hätte ich nicht gedacht das es so schwer ist so etwas zu finden..


----------



## the.hai (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*



Pent schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an wie lange ich das Auto noch fahren möchte..


 
Ach du willst ihn nur kaputt machen? pack ihn aufn Grill oder oder zieh ihn mitm Seil und 120 km/h über die Autobahn^^

Ich dachte das is was wichtiges.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Denke auch, dass du die Ursache angehen solltest.

Notebook aufmachen, sämtlicher Lüfter und Kühler entstauben. Am besten auf die CPU und GPU neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen. Bei meinem Kumpel hats 15°C gebracht, die neue WLP. Muss man dann halt mal jedes Jahr wieder machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Jepp, mal aufmachen und Lüfter, Kühler und Zugänge entstauben und auch ein Klecks WLP wirkt Wunder. Davon hätte man mehr als zu versuchen die Bauteile werkzeuglos zu entlöten.


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*



der_knoben schrieb:


> [] Muss man dann halt mal jedes Jahr wieder machen.



Guter Tipp. Letzteres aber nur bei billiger.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Vielleicht will der TS ja partout ein neuen Rechner haben


----------



## Aer0 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

hast du ein acer aspire notbeook? wenn nicht dann NB aufschrauben,WLP austauschen und lüfter reinigen.


----------



## Pent (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Nettes Brainstorming, aber schon irgendwie am Thema vorbei :p
Wenn es nicht gleich so einleuchtend erscheint warum jemand eine Notfallsperre aushebeln möchte, könnte man doch auch einfach mal nett nach fragen wieso..

Schönen sonnigen Sonntag euch.


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Wie schon gesagt: Bei Notebooks, keine Chance, beim PC, auch nicht.


----------



## the.hai (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*



Pent schrieb:


> Nettes Brainstorming, aber schon irgendwie am Thema vorbei :p
> Wenn es nicht gleich so einleuchtend erscheint warum jemand eine Notfallsperre aushebeln möchte, könnte man doch auch einfach mal nett nach fragen wieso..
> 
> Schönen sonnigen Sonntag euch.


 
Als Threadersteller bist du in der Pflicht alle nötigen Informationen zu liefern. Wir sind hier freiwillig, dir dann noch alles aus der Nase zu ziehen ist mühseelig.

Und offensichtlich willst du es doch nur kaputtmachen oder *WARUM MÖCHTEST DU EINE NOTFALLSPERRE AUSHEBELN?*


----------



## Pent (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Ganz genau, und freiwillig sind wahrscheinlich sogar alle User hier ^^

Ich nahm an das mit meiner Aussage "ich bin mir den Risiken bewusst das mein Notebook davon kaputt gehen könnte." eine notwendige Information von mir gebracht wurde.
Vielleicht hätte ich noch eine detaillierte Hardwareliste bringen können, es hat aber auch keiner direkt danach gefragt, stattdessen wurde mir relativ schnell meine Vermutung bestätigt das es nicht ohne weiteres in 10min zu machen ist (@Aer0 es ist ein Medion mit Intel Core2Dou T6600).

Aber um das "Rätsel" mal zu lösen, warum jemand einen zerstörten Rechner in kauf nehmen würde:

Das Gerät steht bei mir nur als externe Festplatte rum, und ich wollte gestern mit meiner Freundin damit Diablo 3 spielen, jedoch wurde er zu heiß und ging immer aus. Da ich kein Werkzeug besitze hatte ich auch nicht die Möglichkeit das Gehäuse zu öffnen.. ich konnte mit der Software "Core Temp" herauslesen das die Notabschlatung bei 90°C geschieht, ich denke wenn ich diese auf 99°C hochgeschraubt hätte, hätte es evtl. klappen können, dass diese Temperatur gar nicht erst erreicht wird. Daher wollte ich wissen wie ich das mache. Zusätzlich habe ich natürlich gehofft das die 99°C den Kohl auch nicht fett machen  mein anderes Notebook schaltet sich bspw. erst bei 105°C ab.. hätte halt gepokert.. und bei Zerstörung die Festplatte irgendwann mal halt ausbauen können.

Also gab es in diesem Moment keine Alternativen, ich hatte/hab auch kein Werkzeug zu Hause und keine andere Möglichkeit etwas zu basteln. Das Notebook steht auf 3 Eisbechern damit von unten Luft ran kommt. Ich hätte es nur noch runtertakten können. Aber das ließe sich auch nicht in einem 10minütigen Selbststudium umsetzen :-/ (habe noch nie an Taktraten rumgespielt..).

Wir hätten auch einfach das Notebook meiner Freundin holen können, aber waren erschöpft und wollten nur gemütlich Hackn&Slayen und keine Stunde mit in der Stadt rumfahren verbringen..

ABER ich könnte das Problem dann doch lösen, mit einem Steakmesser und brutaler Gewalt hab ich Teile es Gehäuses entfernen können, das hat gereicht das die maximal Temperatur während des Spielens bei 77°C lag 

Problem gelöst, dank rostfreiem Stahlmesser Set 


@the.hai
Ich denke nicht das man mir etwas aus der Nase ziehen muss und habe mein anliegen bewusst kurz gehalten, da die Menschen von Natur aus nicht viel lesen wollen. Es haben keine Informationen gefehlt. Mir wurde schnell gesagt das es nicht so einfach geht (hab ja auch selbst keine Software schnell ergooglen können) und fertig. Ich finde es nur immer wieder erstaunlich wie sich solche Threads entwickeln, da werden Ideen und Vermutungen eingebaut ohne Ende, der Threadersteller hätte doch danach fragen können.. nach Alternativen. Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## the.hai (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*



Pent schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an wie lange ich das Auto noch fahren möchte..


 
Diese Antwort hat absolut nichts mit deinen tatsächlichen  Beweggründen zu tun, die du uns ja nun geschildert hast. Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Pent (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Dann scheinen wir wohl unsere gemeinsame Sprache unterschiedliche zu verstehen. 
Mir war es egal ob das Notebook (Auto) 5 Minuten oder 5 Jahre noch nutzbar ist...


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Du hast zuviel Geld.
Ich gründe dann gleich eine Gruppe gegen Notebook und PC-Schändung.


----------



## Pent (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Hehe das wär doch mal eine Maßnahme


----------



## Aer0 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

nimm nen lötkolben,etwas wärmeleitpast rum und auf die cpu,mal sehen was passiert


----------



## fadade (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Du hättest auch einfach unter den Energieoptionen die CPU-Leistung limitieren können. Das hilft bei so knappen Abschaltungen sehr oft (und verringert dabei auch noch den Stromverbrauch).


----------



## Pent (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Guter Vorschlag, hab ich auch so gemacht.. aber mehr als "Energiesparmodus" ging nicht wirklich da einzustellen..
Hat kaum etwas gebracht..


----------



## fadade (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Bei Windows 7:
Systemsteuerung - System und Sicherheit - Energieoptionen - "Energeisparplaneinstellungen ändern" - Erweiterte Einstellungen - Prozessorenergieverwaltung ->
und dort dann den Maximalen Leistungszustand auf ~60% oder so setzen. (Dabei drauf achten, dass oben links der passende Energiesparplan gewählt ist)


----------



## gifty200 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Ist zwar etwas spät die Antwort ich bin aber nur durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen da ich versuch die Temperatur von meinem aktuellen Arbeitslaptop (core I5 2430m) zu senken (allerdings nicht durch solch drastische Maßnahmen wie dein Stahlmesser  ). Bei meinem alten Arbeitslaptop (core2 T5500) hat das hervorragend mit RMCLOCK funktioniert, da konnt ich für jeden Multiplikator die Spannung festlegen und beim Energieschema Powersaving hab ich halt nur den kleinsten Multiplikator freigegeben leider wird das Tool nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Testen kannst du das ja mal bei meinem alten T5500 hats geklappt nur den aktuellen i5 erkennt es nicht.

als denn frohes Laptop schlachten 



PS: ich hätte eventuell beim Threaderstellen gefragt wie man spontan die Temperatur von nem Laptop senken kann das hätte dein Problem besser beschrieben


----------



## fadade (14. November 2012)

*AW: Temp. Notabschaltung ausschalten bzw. höher setzen.*

Gäbe sonst auch das Tool Notebook Hardware Control, aber leider wurde das Projekt wohl auch leider auf Eis gelegt 
RMClock *könnte *auch mit einigen neueren Geräten funktionieren


----------

